# Experienced CPC IN NE ATL, GA seeks inhouse or remote coding or billing position.



## anissawebb1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Anissa Webb, CPC
Dynamic and Results-Oriented Professional
webbanissa@yahoo.com
Primary 770-866-9660 
Home 770-466-5362

OBJECTIVE
Seeking a position with a growing organization where I can make a positive impact on revenues, and experience long term career growth.  

TECHNICAL SKILLS
Health and Administrative Skills- ICD-9, CPT-coding, MS Office (Word, Excel, Outlook, Pwr Pnt., Access), CMS 1500, Phlebotomy,  Medisoft/Claim Gear,  Medical Manager, NASCO Benefits Systems, Lytec and Rapid EPM and Rapid EMR, Claim Submission, EOB’s/Payment posting,  Medical Terminology.

EDUCATION
Everest Institute, Norcross, GA
Diploma, Medical Insurance Billing & Coding
June 2008

Devry University, Duluth, GA
Associate of Arts, Business Administration
December 2007
B.A. expected 12/2009, Health Services Management

Cornell University, Ithaca, NY
Certificate, Human Resources
February 2006

EXPERIENCE
Acom Solutions, Billing/claims Analyst   Duluth, GA                        
08/2008-Present                                                                                            
 •Process paper and electronic Claims
 •Re-billed claims and brought in over 10k of past denials.
 •Provide Software support.
 •Complete Follow-up and assist with credentialing.
 •Code from SOAP notes as well as Provider narratives.

Peachstate Revenue Consultants, Sr. Biller/Coder 
Atlanta, GA                                                            
2005-2007                                                             
•Review claims for submission to ensure clean claims were submitted every time. 
•Correct first and second level edits, resubmit claims.
•Worked past A/R to receive an additional $7500.00 on average per month in previously unrecoverable claims. 
•Increased per claim revenue approx. 15% through accurate modifier usage and billing procedures. 
•Worked follow-up on multi-specialty claims.
•Accurately read EOB’s and posted payments and forwarded when applicable to secondary.

Bellsouth Telecommunications, Supervisor, Small Business, 
Sunrise, FL 	                    
2002-2005
 •Conducted team training for new and updated policies and procedures 
       to new hires and existing employees.
 •Responsible for the success and goal attainment of a 7 member team.
 •Provide side by side coaching and feedback regarding work flow and ethic.
 •Promoted to Supervisor from Service Agent.

American Express, Reconciliation Specialist 
Plantation, FL                                                               
1998-2001
 •Reconcile charge accounts and billing disputes while adhering to strict government FCBA guidelines and corporate regulations.
 •Explained bills and billing procedures to clients via written and verbal correspondence.
 •Thoroughly investigated fraudulent claims. 

PROFESSIONAL MEMBERSHIPS

Member, American Academy of Professional Coders
Member, Society of Human Resources Professionals


----------

